# New pickup in tele - middle position now out of phase. HELP!



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

So I finally got my Anderson TD3+
Tom Anderson, TD3+ Pickup,
to put into my squire tele. 

It made all the difference in the world, great bridge sounds, rock tones are amazing, good cleans, and best of all, no more ice pick treble. The problem is that now, the middle position is quieter than the other two single pickup positions and sounds a little out of phase to me.

I wired it up according to the following diagram, as near as I can tell Anderson and Duncan use the same coloured wire.

Wiring Diagram

So gurus, can I just switch the leads around for one of the pickups, or do I need to take more drastic action?

Matt

P.S. I may just opt to turn it into an esquire if I have too!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I would try switching the wires first & if you got a compass check the polarity of the poles of each pickup


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

solved my problem - just flipped the wires from the new pickup around. Liked it in the guitar before, love it now.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

"So gurus, can I just switch the leads around for one of the pickups,"

yup...I would flip the front pup leads,(if you are very careful) and be sure to ground the cover again, assuming it is the stock neck tele pup that most would be familiar with.
but wait..the front pup coil windings are very delicate and can easily be broken.I would only suggest this if you are very comfortable with a soldering pencil.

some more Seymore to add to the mix.Wiring Diagram
If you are sure that the diagram link you provided is the same as yours, and you don't want to mess with the front pup, then green lead to the switch and black lead and ground drain ...to pot case(ground)
The nice thing I love about Tele's,you don't have to lift the pick guard assembly out to fiddle with the wiring. Yey!!
cheers. d.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

You beat me to it! Nice one. 
cheers, doug


----------

